# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Frases comicas para niños

## MagoGoma

Buenas a tod@s,

Estoy preparando una rutina para celebrar el cumpleaños de mi sobrinos. Los juegos los tengo preparados y no tengo problema, pero si agradecería si me ayudaseis con el humor. Me gustaría meter alguna frase comica para no sea solo presentación de juegos.
Añado que es mi primera actuación con niños (entre 4 y 9 años) y me dedico más a aprender cartomagia.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## magik mackey

puedes adaptar las rutinas con cuentos, fabulas o alguna hitoria magica

----------


## Magnano

> puedes adaptar las rutinas con cuentos, fabulas o alguna hitoria magica


Procura utilizar figuras con rutinas que hablen de reyes y princesas es muy bistoso para los niños y si puedes relacionarlo con favulas famosas mejor que mejor, a los niños les hace gracia ver sus cuentos representados con cartas y magia de por medio.

PD: yo utilizo los jockers a modo de magos en este tipo de juegos y suerte!

----------


## MagoGoma

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.

A ver si con lo que tengo preparado hago un guión en el que pueda encajar con los juegos. Cuando tenga algo os lo planteo a ver qué opinais.

Saludos

----------


## magikko

El Mago dice:

"extiende tu brazo derecho y toma el pañuelo.."

(el niño lo hace)

"tu brazo derecho"

(el niño duda y le ensaña el brazo al mago)

"tu brazo derecho!"

(el niño piensa que el mago está loco =0P )

"derecho!!"

el mago toma el brazo del niño y lo deja horizontal, horizontal..

"eso es, así.. derechito..."

Risas


Si lo se, es un poco tonto

=0P

Saludos.

----------


## max1y0

Si lo gritas.. no se ira asustar? o quizas se bloquee de la verguenza que le podrias estar haciendo pasar.

Pero el chiste no es malo. 

Quizas las risas de los chicos vienen cuando ahces pasar el ridiculo (sanamente) a los padres de ellos.. (los dos como espectadores de un juego)

----------


## CroW

Estos dos no fallan NUNCA! (:

(Tenes una cajita de un Mazo de Bicycle o las cartas que uses en la mano y la mostras)
*Te gusta la magia con Cartas? (:* 
_Si si... me gustan!_ 
(Abris la caja del mazo y pelas una soga)
*Bueno vamos a hacer un juego con sogas*
-----------------------------------
*Tu carta era... una carta de color carbon!* 
_emmm... no no =S_
*Prendida fuego....* 

Amo ese chiste jaj xd


Todo depende igual que juegos vallas a hacer y en la manera y el momento en el que digas los chistes, eso es obvio.


Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## juanmoreyra

Buenas como están?
yo creo que no debes pensar en ser gracioso, ni tampoco dejar en ridículo a los padres, creo que debes ser tú el ridículo, y así haces reír a los niños y padres. 
la risa viene por que lo que sucede en el escenario es algo quizás cotidiano, pero te sale mal a como te lo planteas y quedas en evidencia de esto, entonces se genera una diferencia de status, ellos serán un status alto y tú un status bajo, como cuando alguien se cae en la calle, nos reímos por que le paso a otro y a vos no, pero sabes que también te puede pasar a vos.
hay un libro bien interesante de teatro, se llama "impro, improvisación y teatro" de KEITH JOHNSTONE, es muy interesante y recomendable, habla mucho sobre el tema status y humor.

Insisto, no te concentres en hacer reír, concentrate en ser un niño más en esa fiesta, y disfrutar de su ingenuidad y de la tuya, juega a ser un niño, pero "no te hagas el niño, sé un niño!" y ahí vendrán los gags mas interesantes, por que son los mas frescos y oportunos.
Juega creyéndote todo lo que vallas a decir, a mi me funciona muy bien anunciar que voy a hacer algo terriblemente grande y la magia se genera por otro lado o de manera muy ridícula.
Ej, típico juego de pañuelos en la "bolsa" pero en vez de decir "y ahora lo transformo en rojo!!! tarannnnn  hay que bien me salio" termino sacando pañuelitos muy diminutos y me pongo nervioso por que mi abuelo me mata que me presto los pañuelos, luego saco una de mis medias, tela de un paraguas... en fin. El mago fracaso, pero es igual de mágico que todo eso salga de ahí cuando solo había un pañuelo... 
No me regocijo en mi éxito, sino en mi fracaso, y me rio con ellos de mi propio ridículo.
Bueno eso me parece a mi, y me funciona...
Por otra parte, el rango de edad entre 4 a 9 es grande, creo que de 4 a 6-7 años es una forma y de 6-7 a 10 es otra y de 11 a 14... en fin, digo es importante tener esto en cuenta por la forma de encarar los cuentos, los hilos conductores de los shows, etc.

Un abrazo y espero te sirva...
Después nos contas como te fue...

----------


## maximus

Aunque he ojeado alguno de estos libros, (ya hace tiempo) y aunque en principio están destinados a actuaciones para "adultos", si mal no recuerdo, existen ciertos gags que en algún momento pueden servir como referencia de cómo uno puede afrontar según que situaciones, salir de ellas y /o poner sal y pimienta a una actuación. No es que te los recomienda de forma explícita pero no están de menos leerlos.

Salu2

----------


## maximus

Por cierto se me olvidó lo + importante. Los libros son -Gags en el escenario- de Aldo Colombini.

----------


## MagoGoma

Muchas gracias por las sugerencias!!!

Este finde hice la sesión y tanto pequeños como adultos disfrutaron. Hice los siguientes juegos:

Coloring Book.
Bolsa de cambio con pizarras.
Cuerda Fakir.
Aparición y desaparición de pañuelo
Carta pintada.
Conejos de colores (no recuerdo el nombre del juego)
Globoflexia.

Saludos y espero que la rutina sirva a alguien algún día

----------


## juanmoreyra

MagoGoma felicitaciones!!!!

Un abrazo, salú! salú!


"Me encanta cuando un plan se concreta..." jeje

----------


## Pbl3

hola a todos again!
pues yo pensando una actuacion para mis sobris y sus amigos de aqui a antes del verano (si, lo se, es mucho tiempo, pero tambien estoy muy verde y poco tiempo para practicar)
les voy estos juegos:
- FC y carta dibujada en la espalda de la camiseta
-carta pescada
-dlite
-esposas houdini
-FP pañuelo
-me gustaria tambien intentar juego con bolas de esponja y chistera

y os lanzo varias preguntas:

-insisto con lo que habia comentado antes Magogoma: si sabeis de gags para hacer con niños fenomenal
-¿alguna historia con el que entrelazar los juegos que sepais?
-he decidido que para el dlite voy a hacer un juego de mimica (sin hablar, vamos) con la musica del canon in d marcando el ritmo, me ha gustado la idea
-utilizando el FP  con pañuelos, sigo teniendo problemas al sacarme el pañuelo de la boca. ¿como sacais el FP de manera que no se note :Confused: 

gracias por todo y a todos!!!!

----------


## Akigam

Estoy muy de acuerdo en que no le gustará/entenderá lo mismo a un niño de 4 años y a uno de 9... yo tengo un espectáculo para niños de 3 a 5, de 5 a 7, de 8 a 10, de 10 a 13 y para el resto ya los he de considerar adultos!!! cuando son edades mezcladas, llevo material para todos, y casi que voy improvisando según veo como me responden todos, es muy importante no perder la atención de los mayores pq no quieren alucinar con lo mismo que un peque por no parecer pequeños ellos...
¡Suerte!

----------


## Pbl3

vale, llevo dandole vueltas a la historia y ya se me ha ocurrido una idea, os la comento por si a alguien le interesa (se que no he inventado la pólvora, pero por si algo puede ser de utilidad ahi va :Smile1: 

a los niños se le cuenta una historia que va a ser el hilo conductor: un joven mago (el discipulo de merlin) se encontraba en el reino de la fantasia gobernado por la maldad, el terror y la OSCURIDAD TINIEBLAS, viajando de ciudad en ciudad buscando la luz en la oscuridad (esto lo cuenta una tercera persona): presentacion, el mago llega y hace juego con el dlite

despues de este juego se presenta y ya va narrando el: un dia fue invitado a la corte del malvado rey y alli se enamoro de la princesa la cual quedo prendada de su amor y le regalo su pañuelo para que nunca lo olvidara, pero tuvo que marcharse pues el malvado rey (su padre) se la llevo consigo: ahora juego de FC  y carta en la espalda de la camiseta (la carta el 2 de corazones que representa los dos corazones de los recién enamorados) todo esto quedaria genial si alguien ayuda a hacer un teatrillo (creo que en la actuacion me va a ayudar mi novia jejej)

el malvado rey se dio cuenta de que su hija se habia enamorado del mago y como no lo consideraba digno lo encerro en las mazmorras: esposas de houdini

el mago consigue escapar y va en la busqueda de su amada princesa, mientras se alimenta de los peces que va pescando por el camino: carta pescada (esta idea no termina de convencerme, a ver si se me ocurre algo)

cuando consigue llegar al castillo observa que su amada princesa esta encerrada en la habitación mas alta de la torre para lo cual tiene que hacer una cuerda para escalar (aqui cualquier juego de cuerda que habrá que aprender)

una vez llega a la habitación del torreón el malvado padre/rey le espera y le dice que si de verdad es un mago lo demuestre: juego con las bolas de esponja y la chistera que tiene dani daortiz en youtube en un parque)

al demostrarselo el mago le enseña el pañuelo a la princesa en señal de que nunca se olvido de ella y siempre la llevo en el corazon:FP con pañuelo.

espero que os guste y aporteis ideas si quereis. yo solo de pensar en la sonrisa de los niños ya soy feliz  :Smile1: ))

----------


## MagoWinki

Me parece buena la historia, y si pudieras meter musica de fondo con los d'lites ya la bomba. =D Un saludo JW

----------


## Rubiolus

Uhm, para lo de la carta pescada, al tener que usar una cuerda la podías usar para escalar la torre, pero necesitarás un gancho en el extremo para agarrarlo a la almena o a los barrotes de la ventana, asi que podías preparar una carta con un gancho en la cara pegandolo o algo asi........

Es lo que tiene ser fan de las pelis clásicas de aventuras tipo El temible burlón o El prisionero de Zenda, aunque lo que me ha dado la imagen mental es el Batman de los años 70 escalando jaja

Edit:me acabo de dar cuenta que este hilo es de hace eones, sorry...aun asi si aun relizas la rutina y no encontraste nada pues a ver si esto sirve

----------

